# Ford 9N 12 volt. won't start.



## cetta21 (Sep 17, 2014)

HAVE A FORD 9N TRACTOR Converted to 12 volt. It NEEDED Tune-up AND HAVE REPAIRED THE GAS TANK, REPLACED THE FUEL LINE, AND IT IS RUNNING WELL, HAVE PUT IN NEW POINTS, CONDENSER, ROTOR, AND DISTRIBUTOR CAP, AND PLUGS. Ran for 10 or 15 minutes, and then it stopped. Cannot get started again. Any suggestions as to troubleshooting the reason for it not starting up and continuing to run.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The coil could be bad, but check to see if the screw holding the points didn't back off a little. That could cause you grief.
I replaced the rotor and cap on my 8N and the rotor beat the cap up pretty good, had to put the old rotor and cap back on. Although mine is a different set up, just saying that some after market parts are not really up to snuff.
As I mentioned the points on a front mount distributor are prone to coming loose after a tune up!


----------



## cetta21 (Sep 17, 2014)

It was a resistor. He replaced just about everything else then found a diagram and just followed the parts until he didn't have current to the coil. He replaced a resistor and it finally started. There are 2 different resistors in the converted 12 volt line. The one that was bad was attached to the block.
It runs nicely now. Quieter than it ever was before.


----------

